# .357 teflon dipped hollow points



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have 4 teflon dipped hollow points some guy gave me.

what is the diff between a TDHP and a regular HP?

i mean they look the same just ones black and ones lead. :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

One has teflon on it, the other don't. That's about it. Nothing special.

Well, unless you are one of the uninformed media types, then they are evil cop killers able to slice through any bulletproof vest like a hot knife through butter.  :roll:

huntin1


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

so even though they are about the same, and will both implode pumpkins, i should save them for armed intruders because they are black and black is cool? 

i only got 4


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I still have a few of the dreaded BLACK TALONS. The only good thing about them is they make liberals lay awake at night. 

I remember watching one of those hospital tv shows one night when it was either that or watch paint dry. They were removing a Black Talon from a shooting victim. The doctor dropped it on the floor and everyone ducked for cover. They said they had to be extremely careful because it was one of those exploding hollow points. They are like a bomb you know. Ignorance is bliss for the ignorant, but it sure is a pain in the behind for the rest of us.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

and where might i get a fine box of these? ( not the explodeing ones ) seams good choice for large deer and boar out here in ohio


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have seen them at some gun shows, but the guys wanted $100 for a box. They really are no better than say an XTP or a Speer Gold Dot etc. I would guess something with a solid copper Barnes would be better.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Get some Winchester Law Enforcement Ammo, (Ranger T-Series) same bullet, just doesn't have the cool ninja black coating on them anymore.

huntin1


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The funny thing is there is this big push toward lead free environmentally safe bullets now. Have you ever seen the mushroom of the barnes or other solid copper bullets. They look EXACTLY like the mushroom of the old black talons with those "flesh ripping" sharp edges. I've just been waiting for the libs to pick up on that.


----------

